# Canadavisa.com - Atty David Cohen



## tremor (Apr 15, 2010)

Does anyone used this immigration services before? 
I need your honest feedback before i engage their services.
Appreciate your time & thanks.

Tremor


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

campbell & cohen in montreal?

if so i used there services and thought they were excellent.


----------



## tremor (Apr 15, 2010)

It should be the same, let me know if below charges are same.

The Attorney Fees for representing you throughout the process total 2995 US, divided into 4 installments:

1st Payment: 850 US
2nd Payment: 950
3rd Payment: 600
4th Payment: 595
-----------------------
TOTAL: 2995 US

These fees do not include Canadian Government fees. They are as follows:

1. Canadian Government Application Fees (on day of application submission)

Principal Applicant: 550 CAD
Spouse: 550
Children: 150

2.Canadian Government Final Fees (after approval at end of process)
Principal Applicant: 490 CAD
Spouse: 490
Children: 0 (none)


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello everyone so what is this fees for ? Do they assist in getting job or simply some PR to canada without job. Please Advice !














tremor said:


> It should be the same, let me know if below charges are same.
> 
> The Attorney Fees for representing you throughout the process total 2995 US, divided into 4 installments:
> 
> ...


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

tremor said:


> It should be the same, let me know if below charges are same.
> 
> The Attorney Fees for representing you throughout the process total 2995 US, divided into 4 installments:
> 
> ...


hi i used the fiem to apply for a differant visa so my fees were differant and i paid all at once.
sorry


----------



## tremor (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Irishgirl i managed to read the other thread related to this David Cohen..

tremor


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

Forces82.

The law firm is charging for THEIR legal services, to complete a Immigration application, to the Canadian Government. They CANNOT arrange a visa, or a PR status. THAT can ONLY be granted by the Government of Canada.

Go back and RE READ the post, and you will see that the charges are in two parts.... One for the law firms work, and the second are the amounts that they will forward to the Canadian Government, along with the actual application paperwork. Obviously, all applications must have the fees paid at the time of being filed. No fees, no processing.

Jim B

Toronto.


----------

